# 18x18x24 ExoTerra i set up at work.



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Its a longgg story, but there was a request for a terrarium at my job. Submitted a proposal and got news a month later that the floor was scheduled to be demolished. I offered them a loaner, they just had to purchase lighting and a mistking. It was well received and they will be purchasing the tank and proceeding with a custom tank once the floor is rebuilt. 

I brought in 5 Leucs on display for the week, thought it would be fun. The tank is in a Jungle themed Micro Kitchen and i can't feed flies, so this tank will not house any livestock. 

Well here it is.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

a shot from today of some of the plants and temporary Leucs.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice, I think it looks great. Could you give me a list of the plants you used here?


----------



## MagmaChamber (Jan 26, 2013)

I would like to know about the plants also, especially the creeping vine type plant on the left. Beautiful job!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

MagmaChamber said:


> I would like to know about the plants also, especially the creeping vine type plant on the left. Beautiful job!


Sorry for the late reply. The vine type plant on the left (and now alllllll over ) is Ficus.pumila. 

i'll have a plant list soon. I've lost track of whats actually in there. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

austin said:


> Nice, I think it looks great. Could you give me a list of the plants you used here?


I'll be doing some maintenance on the tank today and i'll have a plant list of whats in there shortly. This tank was "slapped together", meaning i just tossed in a few cuttings. If the cuttings did well , i moved it and placed it a bit better. I have given up on planting a tank to look like how i want it at the initial planting. I just see how things grow and make changes. I'd like to pull allllll of the Ficus.pumila out the background tho. Maybe leave a little on one wall and trim it often.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

This floor that the tank was on recently went under construction and i had to move the tank to another floor. Here are a few pix of the tank in it's new home. The tank had to sit in a storage room with no lighting/misting over the weekend. I've been "sweating" out the tank and have it under 24 hour lighing for a few days to get everything to bounce back. It's now back on a on/off lighting schedule and the vent fan is back on it's schedule to keep the condensation on the glass clear.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

JonRich said:


> This floor that the tank was on recently went under construction and i had to move the tank to another floor. Here are a few pix of the tank in it's new home. The tank had to sit in a storage room with no lighting/misting over the weekend. I've been "sweating" out the tank and have it under 24 hour lighing for a few days to get everything to bounce back. It's now back on a on/off lighting schedule and the vent fan is back on it's schedule to keep the condensation on the glass clear.


sideways pics are sideways


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> sideways pics are sideways


Funny, because it was loaded upright. Not sure whats going on. I've noticed this with other posts as well. 

~Jon


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks solid. Nice build. It's great that your work asked you to bring in a little nature. Too bad can't keep the frogs in it tho😕. Maybe feed them something other than ff like pinheads?


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> sideways pics are sideways


Funny, because it was loaded upright. Not sure whats going on. I've noticed this with other posts as well. 

~Jon


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

oldlady25715 said:


> Looks solid. Nice build. It's great that your work asked you to bring in a little nature. Too bad can't keep the frogs in it tho😕. Maybe feed them something other than ff like pinheads?


I wish... But no bugs!! Ive been seeding the tank heavily with micro fauna. But 4 frogs will wipe the tank clean in a week.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

looks great! good work.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Did some trimming on the Office tank and figured i'd make a quick walkthrough video. 

Enjoy. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU_55Kmsrso


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

The Scaphosepalum digitale orchid has been throwing spikes for about 6-7 months now. I'm hoping it results in a massive bloom. It has over 20 spikes. If anyone has an idea as to why it hasn't bloomed yet, please chime in. Maybe it needs an environmental change? It gets pretty good lighting, aeration and humidity. I also target fertilize it with tadpole water (the poo water from tadpole cups.


----------



## a.duzinchuk (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice job!!!

Отправлено с моего Lenovo P780 через Tapatalk


----------



## a.duzinchuk (Sep 22, 2014)

JonRich said:


> a shot from today of some of the plants and temporary Leucs.


What is the plant in the last photo in the lower right corner, a motley?

Отправлено с моего Lenovo P780 через Tapatalk


----------



## a.duzinchuk (Sep 22, 2014)

This









Отправлено с моего Lenovo P780 через Tapatalk


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Does it have the white/electric veins on the leaves? If yes, it's a jewel orchid (MacodesPetola ).


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

In the first picture, first post, at the top right of the tank, is a vine with the big elliptic leaves. It seems to have been mostly swallowed up in the later photos.

Can you please tell us what it is?

thanks,
Mark C.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Is it the vine in the background of this pic ? If yes, it's a Ficus something (can't remember the type rite now). The Ficus pumilia shaded it out . It's still in the tank , but less of it . I have to trim some of the F.pumilia and make some room for the other plants .


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

That's it. I think I have that. It grows a bit, then dies, grows & dies. I'm really not sure if I'm giving it too much water or not enough. Do you remember where you got it?

Nice job, by the way.

Mark C.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

mark c said:


> That's it. I think I have that. It grows a bit, then dies, grows & dies. I'm really not sure if I'm giving it too much water or not enough. Do you remember where you got it?
> 
> Nice job, by the way.
> 
> Mark C.


I got it as part of a plant package at one of our monthly frogger meets here in NYC. I have it under 7000k LED. While it was lower in the tank it was really nice and green. Did really well, then as it grew upwards it yellowed a bit. I think it doesn't like too much light . It for sure LOVES being wet tho.


----------

